# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Wie heeft ervaring met Alpha Up in Amsterdam?

## kuulke

hallo,
ik ben op zoek naar mensen met een depressie die ervaring hebben met 
alpha up in amsterdam. ze doen op een of andere manier precies jou hersendeeltjes acktiveren die wat het niet goed doen bij een depressie.
het klinkt heel aardig maar ik lees er nergens wat over aleen op hun eigen site. :Confused: 
zijn er mensen met ervaringen hiermee?

gr kuulke

----------


## verbart

Hallo,

ben je inmiddels al wat meer te weten gekomen van Alpha up? ik zie ook alleen maar informatie van hun site maar dat is natuurlijk heel positief,

Ans

----------

